# Power Exam tips?



## riotgurl7785 (Jan 30, 2012)

I took the Power exam in October and failed....My weakest areas are Measurement &amp; Instrumentation, Circuit Analysis: Devices &amp; Power Electronic Circuits, Rotating Machines &amp; Electromagnetic Devices: Electromagnetic Devices, and Transmission &amp; Distribution: Protection. Any one have any advice/tips to help me work on these topics?


----------



## EEVA PE (Jan 30, 2012)

Practice doing problems.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 30, 2012)

Create a plan, and keep a timesheet so you can ensure you stick with your plan. If you want to study 120 hours in 3 months at 3 nights per week, than it's easy to create a plan.

I personally studied alot more b/c I couldn't afford to fail.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 30, 2012)

How much did you study for the last exam and did you do many practice problems? I'll be taking the exam in April and have been getting together as much of the study and reference material that has been suggested on here as I can get my hands on, reviewing it and doing the NCEES practice test. I also bought the spin-up exams and may get the complex imaginary ones as well. I haven't taken it yet, but from what I've read, the way to pass is doing as many practice problems as you can get your hands on and using the practice tests to find your areas of focus and to ease the test gitters! I hope this works as no one from my company has ever failed the test and I can't be the first!! I wish you the best of luck, Spencer


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 30, 2012)

riotgurl7785 said:


> I took the Power exam in October and failed....My weakest areas are Measurement &amp; Instrumentation, Circuit Analysis: Devices &amp; Power Electronic Circuits, Rotating Machines &amp; Electromagnetic Devices: Electromagnetic Devices, and Transmission &amp; Distribution: Protection. Any one have any advice/tips to help me work on these topics?


There have been a lot of good threads on this topic. Have a look at this thread which has a lot of helpful suggestions. There was another thread as well which discussed success strategies from not only the electrical discipline but other disciplines as well. You can find it here. Some good tips there, good luck!


----------



## Peele1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Study and do practice problems. There are many sources, including NCEES, Camera, some freebies, 6-minute problems and more. Do them all, then do them all again, then do them all again.

After two rounds, you should be able to get through the NCEES 8-hour exam in about 3 hours. You should be able to do all 6-minute problems in 2-3 each. Study about 250 hours, and do about 150 hours of preparation.

Study, study and study. Practice problems, practice problems and practice problems. Work a problem like you are in the exam, with your calculator and references that you would take to the exam.

I took 20 days off of work to study. I was not planning to take it a second time - I had a baby on the way. I did about 500 hours of study and preparation and passed Power on the first try.


----------

